# Panties for sublimation



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm looking for some polyester panties/boy shorts to sublimate. All the ones I have found have an elastic band, and I'm worried that it will melt when it gets pressed. My girlfriend has a pair from Under Armor without the band that was obviously sublimated, but I can't find any blanks. Just wondering if anyone knew where to find such a thing. 

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I would also be interested in a supplier. I am looking for Boy Shorts.
I recently read a thread and it sounds like Conde will have a paper available in mid March that will work on Cotton. If they do this should be a game changer for a lot of apparel items and the prices are usually less.
Hope someone has information on a potential supplier. I will be following this thread.


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I've found some white boy shorts, but they are nylon. Any luck with sublimating to nylon?


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

I have looked around found nothing, we're in the process of making a sample for a customer will post pictures when finished. Using a Shiny nylon spandex material with black elastic ( not sublimated )


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

mcpix said:


> I've found some white boy shorts, but they are nylon. Any luck with sublimating to nylon?


Nylon can be sublimated. However you have to test it as some nylon melts at high temps.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I found some that are 90% Polyester and 10% Spandex. Would the Spandex melt at the 400 degrees needed for sublimation?


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Exactly nylon melt in high temp


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Use polyester spandex for sublimation


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought about something like JPSS on cotton panties, but since many people wash their undies on warm or hot, you might get excessive fading. I'm going to buy some nylon boy shorts and see if I can get them to work.


----------



## AbbyinID (Feb 6, 2016)

I found 100% poly underwear at Walmart not too long ago. I wonder if you are able to protect the elastic with some sort of heat resistant tape or something along that line to prevent melting?


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

AbbyinID said:


> I found 100% poly underwear at Walmart not too long ago. I wonder if you are able to protect the elastic with some sort of heat resistant tape or something along that line to prevent melting?


The type I'm looking for is seamless underwear. They have no bands. My fiance has a lot of them from Victoria Secret, but most are either mainly nylon or polyamide. I was hopeful that polyamide would sublimate, but from what I've read, it melts at a lower temperature.


----------



## Hemanshu Desai (Dec 8, 2014)

Other way is to manage in heat press by using form pad which will raise printable (where you will heat) area so that it avoids elastic. We print panties on DTG the same way.


----------

